# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Κλούβες - Αξεσουάρ - Χώροι διαμονής >  Η "φαρμα" μου.

## Paul

Καλησπερα σε ολους,
Οπως σας εχω ξαναπει εχω 11κοτες νανακια(2κοκορια, 3κοτες, 2κοτες-κλωσσες, 3μικρες κοτουλες και εναν μικρο κοκορακο). Επειδη σημερα δεν ειχα δουλεια ειπα να σας παραθεσω μερικες φωτο απο τα πουλερικα μου και απο τo κοτετσι τους.To πρασινο κοτετσι με την πισινα τωρα το χρησιμοποιω οταν μια κλωσσα κλωσσαει την βαζω εκει για να μην την ενοχλουν οι αλλες (παλια ειχα παπιες εκει). Οποια παρατηρηση η επισημανση για τον χωρο διαμονης η για τα πουλερικα μου δεκτη..

----------


## mariakappa

ειναι πανεμορφα.οι κοτες ειναι απο τα κατοικιδια που λατρευω.καποτε, οταν ημουν μικρη, ειχαμε κοτες.υπηρχε μια που οι αλλες την τσιμπουσαν και εγω τις εδιωχνα.αυτη η καημενη με ειχε δει προστατη της και με ακολουθουσε παντου σαν αρχηγο της.κι εγω ομως την αγαπουσα πολυ.δυστυχως ομως αυτη μου την αγαπη δεν την καταλαβε η γιαγια μου....... παντως οι κοτες γινονται απιστευτα κατοικιδια και εξημερωνονται και δενονται απιστευτα με το αφεντικο τους.

----------


## mitsman

Ομορφα!!!! να τα χαιρεσαι!!!! περιποιημενα!!!! Μπραβοο!!! μπραβο!!!!

να σε κανω μια ερωτηση??? εκει που "κοιταζουν"(κοιμουνται) του εχεις κατι σαν πατηθρα???

----------


## Paul

Μαρια, και τα δικα μου επειδη τα εχω μεγαλωσει εγω δεν με φοβουνται και τα εχω σαν κατοικιδια και καταλαβαινω τι εννοεις. Εμενα ο μικρος κοκορακος με βλεπει σαν προστατη του επειδη μερικες φορες τα δυο μεγαλα τον τσιμπανε για λογους κυριαρχιας και τωρα τελευταια οταν καθομουν και τα χαζευα ο κοκορακος ηρθε και σκαρφαλωσε πανω στο ποδι μου. Mitsman, αυτο ειναι δικη μου "κατασκευη" και λειτουργει σαν πατηθρα για να κοιμουνται και το εβαλα χαμηλα γιατι αυτη η ρατσα δεν πεταει και πολυ ψηλα αλλα δεν το προτιμαν και κοιμουνται κατω. Αυριο θα βαλω φωτο και απο το αλλο τους κοτετσι που ειναι πιο μοντερνο!!!

----------


## mitsman

δεν μπορω να την εντοπισω.... αλλα για να το λες!!!!

εμεις ειχαμε βαλει ενα κορμο δεντρου διαμετρου περισσοτερο απο 18 εκ. και ολες κοιμοντουσαν εκει πανω!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

πωπω...ομορφες κοτουλες!! Οι μαυρουλες μ αρεσουν!!

----------


## Paul

Mitsman, στην προ τελευταια και στην προ προ τελευταια φωτο εχει εναμεταλλικο πραγμα, εκεινη ειναι η πατηθρα. Βικυ, σ ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλα σου λογια!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Ααααα.. ναι ναι το ειδα.... αν βρεις στον δρομο κανενα κομματι ξυλο στρογγυλο δοκιμασε να το βαλεις σε υψος ενα μετρο να δεις αν θα κοιμηθει καμμια κοτουλα πανω!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Ναι κι εμεις στο χωριο μου τις κοτες τις εχουμε να κουρνιαζουν σε ξυλα!

Ολες εκει πανε!

Ξερεθς τι,μπορει να τους ενοχλουνε οτι ειναι μεταλικο και δεν θελουν να κουρνιασουν εκει!

----------


## giotakismille

να τα χαιρεσε τα ζωακια σου!

----------


## Paul

Οκ Ευθυμη και Mitsman αυτο θα κανω....

----------


## panaisompatsos

Ωραίες, σάν τους λοκατζήδες μοιάζουνε μέσα στη βλάστηση, να τις χαίρεσαι.

----------


## mitsman

Ειναι φαβερο να μπορεις να τα εχεις ελευθερα εξω να κανουν την βολτα τους οπως  τα εχεις εσυ!!!!! χαιρεσαι να τα βλεπεις!!! και αυτα σιγουρα περνανε πολυ ωραια!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Σίγουρα τις ενοχλεί το ότι είναι σιδερένιο. Βάλε ξύλινες παλέτες για κούρνιασμα.
              Ευθύμη εκείνο το κινυγησετο ,δυορθοσαίτο ...
                          ΚΑΛΕΣ ΓΙΟΡΤΕΣ....

----------


## Paul

Το εφαρμοσα αυτο με το ξυλο αλλα παλι δεν ενδιαφερθηκαν να ανεβουν, μπορει να προτιμουν να κοιμουνται κατω. Στο σημειο που κοιμουνται τους εβαλα πριονιδι για να ειναι ζεστα. Ιωαννη, καλες γιορτες και σ εσενα και σε ολο το site!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mits_Pits

Πολυ ομορφες και πολυ καθαρος ο χωρος τους!!!

----------


## Paul

Σ ευχαριστω πολυ Δημητρη!!!!

----------

